# Question Re: Jekyll Island Night Fishing



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

What's the best fish to catch at night @ Jekyll?

Someone said that Trout fishing is pretty good but what bait do you use live or artificial? If so which ones?

Also, can you take laterns down onto the beach at night? We'll be there in September.

Thanks


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

When I went I fished from the beach across from flash foods @ night. Used pomano rigs with shrimp and ended up with 20+ whiting (still have some in the freezer). Waded out in the surf during the day and bounced a white/red grub off the bottom for a couple of trout. I don't really go for the sharks but, if you get to where you just need some action I know the Jekyll pier is teeming with them at night. This was in June though so I don't know about now. Maybe Railroader can tune in and give you more details. It's more his neck of the woods. good luck.
Not sure about the lanterns. I just used glow sticks.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Best thing for night fishing is a head lamp. Or one of the things I like is a small flashlight tied to some line then put it around your neck then when you need it just flick it on, or when you are leaning over your light is shining right on your subject, same as the head lamp. Lanterns tend to mess with my night vision.

My .02 is all


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

nctrader03 said:


> What's the best fish to catch at night @ Jekyll?
> 
> Someone said that Trout fishing is pretty good but what bait do you use live or artificial? If so which ones?
> 
> ...


You can use lanterns, as far as I know, but an LED headlamp will serve you much better. As far as day or night, At Jekyll pier I always fish the low thru incoming tide, whether day or night....I've never fished the beach at night.

I use fresh, food quality shrimp at the pier, and fresh, food quality squid cut into thin strips or cut whiting on the beach....

There should be some trout around if it'll cool off a little...If not, then it'll be whiting, croakers, rays and sharks....

Have not been lately, as I've been fishing Jacksonville Beach Pier in search of Kingfish....

Good luck!

RR


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks guys for all the input. Hopefully, the hurricanes and trop. storms will hold off so that we can come down next week for a week long stay.

Until then...tight lines.


----------

